# New advertising!



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

These are preliminary, more details to be added. What do you think?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Really cool


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats pretty clever! nice air brush.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's pretty cool. Do you attach coupons to pucks and hit them into the crowd?

You might want to point out the piping is spelling out something or you gonna get jumped for no vent or support, at least there's no sharkbites.:laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll have him add some clevis hangers & threaded rod!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you just got a new hockey helmet paid for by your business... tax free:thumbup:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> These are preliminary, more details to be added. What do you think?


Really cool man


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Awesome! Who do you got Making the finals? I like Washington vs Phoenix


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I like it but it's gonna get lost among the 389356745 other helmets you already have. :laughing:








Paul


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Awesome! Who do you got Making the finals? I like Washington vs Phoenix


I'm rooting for Phoenix!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd like to see LA vs. NJ in the finals.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is REALLY COOL!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Being a goalie's mask, shouldn't it be more scary?

Maybe I could commission one for Water Works? :whistling2:


----------

